# netmeeting inne usa funktioniert nicht



## ener (13. Mai 2004)

*Netmeeting in den USA funktioniert nicht*

Ich habe mehrmals versucht mit einem Freund in den USA ein Meeting aufzubauen. Ich habe meine Firewall ausgeschaltet und er hat keine drauf dort.
Es steht immer da "Anrufer kann zur Zeit keine Gespräche entgegennehmen".
hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegt?
Welche Meeting Programme gibt es noch mit denen ich es probieren könnte? Muß aber Cam unterstützen!


@Daniel *besser so?*


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (13. Mai 2004)

Punkt 12
Anderes Programm ist Gnomemeeting


----------

